# Wer hat Am Gewinnspiel Teilgenommen



## Sukan (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo wie die Überschrift bereits sagt ......


Ich möchte eine Liste führen und schauen wer  bzw wieviele Leute am gewinnspiel teilnehmen .. So will ich ermitteln ob auch wirklich gewinne rausgehen oder ob das nur ein fake ist .... da niemand niemanden fragt ..

Wäre das doch schon möglich das es eig nur ein Fake ist,  denn so einen vorfall gab es einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach nur eintragen


----------



## Noxiel (17. Dezember 2008)

Von welchem Gewinnspiel spricht er, doch nicht etwa von der Werbung "Sie sind der 1000. Gewinner"?


----------



## Lillyan (17. Dezember 2008)

Dazu müßte wirklich jeder der an dem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen hat hier etwas reinschreiben...


----------



## Haxxler (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke mal er meint das Gewinnspiel im Rahmen der Buffed Awards...


----------



## ZAM (17. Dezember 2008)

Bei welchen Gewinnspiel ist was genau denn nicht angekommen?


----------



## Avyn (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab schonmal etwas bei buffed gewonnen und das ist auch gut bei mir angekommen, also geh ich einfach mal davon aus, dass die Gewinne auch verschickt werden


----------



## Sukan (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich wollt damit nicht unbedingt auf die buffed community tippen .... Das mit dem nie angekommen war wo anders möchte jetzt auch nicht den Namen hier public nennen .. wers wissen will dem kann ich das über PN sagen.


----------



## Dalmus (17. Dezember 2008)

Sukan schrieb:


> Ich wollt damit nicht unbedingt auf die buffed community tippen .... Das mit dem nie angekommen war wo anders möchte jetzt auch nicht den Namen hier public nennen .. wers wissen will dem kann ich das über PN sagen.


Aber um welches Gewinnspiel geht's denn nun?


----------



## Sukan (17. Dezember 2008)

Awards 2008


----------



## ZAM (17. Dezember 2008)

Sukan schrieb:


> Awards 2008




Wenn hier alle bisherigen Teilnehmer "hier" posten würden, wäre der Thread recht schnell unübersichtlich voll. ;-)


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. Dezember 2008)

Dann mach ich mal den Anfang^^

Ich habe bei der Umfrage mitgemacht, aber bisher ist noch kein Preis bei mir angekommen. Ich bin moderat enttäuscht.


----------



## Mikrok (2. Januar 2009)

Ich persönlich habe teilgenommen... Ich vertraue Buffed und bin mir sicher, das jemand was gewinnt!!! Doch eine frage!! Gewinnt nur der, der sachen ausgewählt hat, die am meisten ausgewählt wurden oder entscheidet einfach das los??


----------



## chopi (2. Januar 2009)

Ich denke,es wird unter allen teilnehmern verlost,andernfalls würde das ja die Awards ziemlich verfälschen (alle,die nur wegen gewinnen mitmachen würden dann z.b. Wow wählen,obwohl sie hdro spielen o.ä.)


----------



## Rumpler (3. Januar 2009)

Warum sollte Buffed Gewinnspiele veranstalten, aber nichts verschicken?
Ich sehe da keinen Grund misstrauisch zu werden.


----------



## Tikume (3. Januar 2009)

Räden wir mal Tackoles. 
Ich hab beim Gewinnspiel mitgemachd und *nichts *gewonnen. Das is ja wohl Beweis genug!

Bevor ich damit zu SternTV gehe, biete ich buffed.de die Möglichkeit mich zu besänftigen, wenn sie mir eine von mir erstellde Liste an Preisen zuschicken.

Eua KEvin aka Mammis Liebling aka Grandmaster B.


----------



## Rodney (3. Januar 2009)

Tikume hat recht!
Ich hab auch nix gewonnen!!
Unverschämtheit!
Boah!
Ey!
Buffed... ne!!
Da könnt ich halt echt kotzen...!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (3. Januar 2009)

Hab auch mitgemacht und nix gewonnen aber ich hab mal von Buffed ein DAoC Paket geschenkt bekommen ^^


----------



## Masterdark (5. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab beim Bäm Award was gewonnen. Meine Mail gerade bekommen. 


```
Hallo und herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Du hast vor einigen Wochen auf buffed.de beim Voting für den BÄM!-Award teilgenommen und im zugehörigen Gewinnspiel einen der Preise gewonnen.
Da alle Gewinne im Januar verschick werden, würde ich Dich bitten, mir deine vollständige Adresse bis zum 16. Januar zu schicken.
Sobald deine Adresse vorliegt, erfährst du schnellstmöglich, was genau du gewonnen hast.
Nochmals Gratz und viele Grüße,

Dan
```


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Rumpler schrieb:


> Warum sollte Buffed Gewinnspiele veranstalten, aber nichts verschicken?
> Ich sehe da keinen Grund misstrauisch zu werden.


 Warum sollte sich hier jemand melden der was gewonnen hat?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich nehme Grundsätzlich nicht an Gwinnspielen teil weil man da eh nie etwas gewinnt.


----------



## Masterdark (5. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Warum sollte sich hier jemand melden der was gewonnen hat??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab gewonnen ;P


----------



## Masterdark (6. Januar 2009)

Mich würde mal interressieren wann ungefähr der Teil hier erfüllt wird :
Sobald deine Adresse vorliegt, erfährst du schnellstmöglich, was genau du gewonnen hast.

Meine Adresse ist seit gestern raus, ich weiß das das nun viel zu früh ist um nachzufragen, aber ich sitze hier gspannt wie nen Flitzebogen


----------



## Lemiu (8. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interressieren wann ungefähr der Teil hier erfüllt wird :
> Sobald deine Adresse vorliegt, erfährst du schnellstmöglich, was genau du gewonnen hast.
> 
> Meine Adresse ist seit gestern raus, ich weiß das das nun viel zu früh ist um nachzufragen, aber ich sitze hier gspannt wie nen Flitzebogen



hehe mir gehts genauso, heisst wohl abwarten und tee trinken bis der postbote vor der tür steht, oder hoffentlich ne spedition mit nem neuen Fernsehern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (8. Januar 2009)

Lemiu schrieb:


> hehe mir gehts genauso, heisst wohl abwarten und tee trinken bis der postbote vor der tür steht, oder hoffentlich ne spedition mit nem neuen Fernsehern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joa obwohl ich hätte lieber den pC oder den Lp, da ich eh nicht so viel Fernsehe ;P


----------



## !/=? (8. Januar 2009)

Aaalso ich hab beim Bäm award gewonnen ...bin b.burger@vol.at!Und hab von Daniel Cron wäre nett wenn mir buffed mal sagen würde was ich gewonnen habe und ob meine sie meine mail mit meiner adresse bekommen haben wäre sehr net buffed!


----------



## Masterdark (8. Januar 2009)

Du wirst dich wohl gedulden müssen. Vermutlich bis zum 16ten weil da einsendeschluss für die Adressen ist


----------



## Haxxler (9. Januar 2009)

!/=? schrieb:


> Aaalso ich hab beim Bäm award gewonnen ...bin b.burger@vol.at!Und hab von Daniel Cron wäre nett wenn mir buffed mal sagen würde was ich gewonnen habe und ob meine sie meine mail mit meiner adresse bekommen haben wäre sehr net buffed!



Ähm, hä?


----------



## cM2003 (9. Januar 2009)

!/=? schrieb:


> Aaalso ich hab beim Bäm award gewonnen ...bin b.burger@vol.at!Und hab von Daniel Cron wäre nett wenn mir buffed mal sagen würde was ich gewonnen habe und ob meine sie meine mail mit meiner adresse bekommen haben wäre sehr net buffed!


Wie es Österreicher mit so einer Rechtschreibung bei uns mal zu was "gebracht" haben ist echt fraglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

